# Men over 50



## PrincessRose (Sep 26, 2011)

Newbie here.

I am happily divorced and dating - mainly interested in men over 50 who are reasonably fit, active, and take care of themselves in general. 

Question is - what might I expect in the sex department?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

The bird is in your hands dear lady. What do you bring to the table? What is your real question? How old are you? Why are you maninly interested in 50s? Or are you just wondering whether you need to become a cougar to meet your expectations?


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

PrincessRose said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I am happily divorced and dating - mainly interested in men over 50 who are reasonably fit, active, and take care of themselves in general.
> 
> Question is - what might I expect in the sex department?


in terms of what? stamina, how often, their expectations of you?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Every man is different.... some may need viagra on occasion due to declining testosterone levels , some may not, some have a ton of desire & may wear you out, some may only want it once a week and it won't be enough. 

What are you looking for ?

Here is a book for such a question anyhow... 

Amazon.com: All Night Long: How to Make Love to a Man Over 50 (9781590770276): Barbara Keesling: Books


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im 50, dont need viagra and would bust it everyday if my wife was willing (she is not). im a freaking horntoad


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

50 here, Princess Rose! Still "feel" like I'm 25...even though the birth certificate says differently.

Don't have the slightest need for Viagra...and, last lot longer now, than I did when I WAS 25. If you find that fit individual, you might be VERY pleasantly surprised at how satisfying the sex is.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, you're likely to find a wide variety.

Yes - it is a fact that sexually related problems increase as age increases - this is true for both men and women. This article (under "How Common is Erectile Dysfunction" gives some stats: Erectile Dysfunction (ED, Impotence) Causes, Drugs, and Treatments by MedicineNet.com

It stated:



> Erectile dysfunction (ED, impotence) varies in severity; some men have a total inability to achieve an erection, others have an inconsistent ability to achieve an erection, and still others can sustain only brief erections. The variations in severity of erectile dysfunction make estimating its frequency difficult. Many men also are reluctant to discuss erectile dysfunction with their doctors due to embarrassment, and thus the condition is underdiagnosed. Nevertheless, experts have estimated that erectile dysfunction affects 30 million men in the United States.
> 
> While erectile dysfunction can occur at any age, it is uncommon among young men and more common in the elderly. By age 45, most men have experienced erectile dysfunction at least some of the time. According to the Massachusetts Male Aging Study, complete impotence increases from 5% among men 40 years of age to 15% among men 70 years and older. Population studies conducted in the Netherlands found that some degree of erectile dysfunction occurred in 20% of men between ages 50-54, and in 50% of men between ages 70-78. In 1999, the National Ambulatory Medical Care Survey counted 1,520,000 doctor-office visits for erectile dysfunction. Other studies have noted that approximately 35% of men 40-70 years of age suffer from moderate to severe ED, and an additional 15% may have milder forms.


If you're mainly concerned about only sexual stamina, then go for a younger man - but there would still be no guarantees.

But, I hope that you will look at each man you meet as an individual first and get to know them. After all, you could meet a guy who could do it 5 times a day but would treat you like dirt, but I don't think that's what most would be looking for. 

Best wishes.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I read somewhere that finding someone who shares the same growing up experience within 5 years of yourself younger or older seems to work best but exceptions are out there.

Stamina can be extended with modern science to a point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessRose (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I hope someday fairly soon to join the ranks of married 50-somethings.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*...last lot longer now, than I did when I WAS 25*

That's what my h says.... he's 54..... lovemaking is very sensual, starts way before the bedroom, and lasts for hours!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

50 is just 20, two and a half times as good.


----------



## Voyager (May 23, 2011)

I'm 50 and I don't think there's much difference in my drive or ability than when I was 20. I find that the more frequent I have sex, the better my 'performance'. During periods of less frequency, the more 'boyish' the act.

So, as far as I'm concerned frequent sex leads to good sex. Age hasn't made much of a difference, so far.


----------

